

Digital Ocean was down on the West Coast - jensenbox
http://www.digitaloceanstatus.com/

======
JohnTHaller
Digital Ocean has a 99.99% SLA, but they only refund you for the actual time
offline. So if you have their most-popular $10 a month account, you'd only get
back $0.0002 per hour of outage.

For folks who complain that Digital Ocean is unreliable compared to other
more-expensive providers, did you really expect $5-10/mo hosting to be
reliable? It isn't supposed to be rock-solid reliable. It's cheap hosting for
messing about with.

~~~
jggonz
I wonder if the people paying $40,$80,$160.... $960/month were affected? I'm
thinking yes.

~~~
JohnTHaller
True. But even if you were paying $1,000 a month, a 1 hour outage only gets
you a $1.39 credit on your bill.

And it's not a matter of how much. It's a matter of how much for what you get,
versus how much for what you get from elsewhere. A product that is
significantly less expensive simply can't have the same level of hardware and
technical support. This also shows in the SLA. Smaller, less expensive
providers will credit you for lost time. Larger, more expensive providers will
credit you for a % of your monthly bill per hour as a penalty for themselves.

------
ChuckMcM
So far this week I've watched Network Solutions get hosed down, Apple stay
down, saw Ubuntu mention their forum user base has been exposed, my normally
reliable internet connection has flaked out several times, and DigitalOcean
has gone titsup for the moment because of a peering issue. It makes me wonder.
It's my hope its not the new normal.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's basically normal unless you are paying for a guaranteed SLA. Small
hosting providers either have none or have one that just credits you for the
time you were down, which is usually not much (an hour is 1/720th of your
monthly fee).

Most technology is simply unreliable. Unless you pay a lot more for redundant
systems. My internet provider here in NYC, Time Warner Cable, has had 3
outages in 3 weeks, two being a full day in my neighborhood. And that's on a
$100/month 50 MB/s down and 5 MB/s up connection, the most expensive one they
offer to the home. Unfortunately, like a lot of the US, Time Warner's
infrastructure is horribly outdated, so these issues occur regularly. And, as
with much of the US, we don't have any other options. Neither of the other
cable providers service us. Verizon's FiOS rollout was abandoned. We can get
DSL, but it's horribly slow (under 1MB/s up) and is notoriously reliable (when
I tried it years back, it was down 8 days out of my 30 day trial period
because a Verizon tech 'plugged something in wrong in our street's box'). So,
I have to pay for a Verizon hotspot as a backup so I can 'reliably' work from
home. Of course, the 1st of the 3 most recent outages Time Warner had,
Verizon's LTE network went down at the same time.

So, yeah, that's the 'normal' of technology in the largest city in the United
States.

------
AndyKelley
This is what is displayed on the top of the website in an alert:

\-----------------

Peering Outage in SFO1 Sun Jul 21 19:15:00 2013

Upon further investigation is also appears nlayer might have a larger problem
on the west coast. We have taken the circuit out of service and have a ticket
opened with them to investigate. Sun Jul 21 19:50:34 2013

We saw some brief outages for one of our peers in SFO1.

While BGP converged on the backbones to reroute the inbound traffic from
nlayer to our other peers, you might have experienced a short outage. This is
standard bgp behavior and how the internet reroutes around outages.

Sun Jul 21 19:20:01 2013

\--------------------

It's not clear to me whether this is telling me that there _was_ an outage or
that there _is_ an outage. Regardless, my servers are inaccessible.

~~~
mitchwainer
Please open a ticket and request an SLA credit. This was an unexpected outage.
Very sorry this happened.

~~~
AndyKelley
Thanks. Shortly after I posted this, SSH access was restored and I am back
online.

------
jensenbox
They are back up for me now.

I have not been at all happy with the support I get from DO.

I think they only employ BOFHs
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_Operator_From_Hell](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastard_Operator_From_Hell))

~~~
jensenbox
Whoops... spoke too soon... DOWN again!

~~~
jensenbox
And... back up.

I know summer is all about Roller Coasters, hot dogs and whatnot but I did not
expect to be riding a virtual roller coaster today!

------
bithive123
Holy crap, who decided that light grey on white was a good color scheme for
the timestamps? I know it's just a trendy design blunder but when I've nothing
else to do but sit here and refresh the status page it feels like insult added
to injury.

~~~
jensenbox
Zero timezone customization as well - In times of stress, who want to have to
calculate UTC... really.

------
jggonz
This is so frustrating. Linode charges 4 times more, but at least they're not
down every few days.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Pro Tip: These two things often have a lot to do with each other.

------
x0x0
their site makes it sounds like bgp is rerouting, but i'm still down

~~~
nodesocket
Agree, seems a bit disingenuous, my Pingdom is showing 28 minutes of downtime
and growing.

[http://pingdom.commando.io/894360](http://pingdom.commando.io/894360)

------
instakill
This is not good enough.

~~~
mitchwainer
We completely agree. Please open a ticket to receive an SLA credit.

